# Baby pigeon



## L.L. (Sep 12, 2006)

*Baby Pigion*

Hi 
Im A New Comer And Hope Im Doing This Right.

My Grandson Brought Home 2 Baby Pigions About 2 Weeks Ago
(we Had The "you Never Take Babys From There Home" Talk)

One Baby Died In A Day Or So. The Other Baby Is Growing Like Crazy 
Has Most Of His Feathers And Seems To Be Growing Into His Beak.
Ive Been Grinding Cleaned Wheat And Dog Treats (they Have Apple Tomatoe Flax Carrot Calcium Potassium Zinc Veg Oil Vit E,a B12 And D3).and Add Water To It I Also Have A Small Parrot So Iv Added Some Of Her Seed To My Mixture. The Baby Seems To Love This. Im Not A Stranger To Birds But I Know Very Little About Pigions

Im From Saskatchewan Canada And Our Winters Are Very Cold I Dont Know If Pigions Fly South For The Winter Or How They Keep Warm In Our Very Cold Winters Maybe I Can Build Somekind Of A Outside House That Will Do Until Spring
Anyadvice Will Be Helpful
L.l.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

L.L. said:


> Im From Saskatchewan Canada And Our Winters Are Very Cold I Dont Know If Pigions Fly South For The Winter Or How They Keep Warm In Our Very Cold Winters Maybe I Can Build Somekind Of A Outside House That Will Do Until Spring
> Anyadvice Will Be Helpful
> 
> L.l.


Hello L.L. ,

Welcome to Pigeon Life. Pigeons do not migrate but tend to make the best of any situation and are considered to be hearty and strong birds. It would be nice to built at least a small coop or loft with some shelter away from the cold north winds and drafts.Make it so that it has protection not only from drafts but direct rain/snowfall...not to mention predators such as cats,dogs, raccoons,hawks,etc.Hardware cloth 1/4 inch or 1/2 inch is recommeded.Many people have pet pigeons that co-exist happily with humans. I have a small flock of 6 pigeons, and just recently built a small loft but on very cold days, mine will be brought indoors. But most of mine are non-realeasable pets and have been indoor pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for helping this needy baby, I'm sorry the other one didn't make it.

Sounds like everything is going well for this youngster.

Please check this link for the type of seeds you would find in a good pigeon mix. Pigeons need a variety of grains, ligumes and seeds for optimum health. You can pretty much find the ingredients as you are doing now. Corn is a very important ingredient in winter time, as it enables them the fat and other ingredients to stay warm.

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

Feel free to browse the website. There is a lot of great information about pigeons here, especially in the DAILY forum, under RESOURCES.

I hope the baby continues to thrive and please update us on his progress.


----------

